# One nice buck



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Got some pictures of him tonight to bad I can't hunt him he is on private property.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Good looking buck. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice un. 8)


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

maybe I'm crazy -- but do I know this buck?


----------



## Coach (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the "buck porn"


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That sure looks the same to me! Nice PBH!


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

sorry guys two differant bucks i have talked with pbh and the two bucks were from differant ends of the state no doubt they are very similar


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

That is one good looking buck.

Thanks sharing you been out much this year.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Not as much as I would like. Were getting ready for the archery hunt now and will keep the camera close along with the bow.


----------

